# Which one is the best bang for my buck?



## bobsyouruncle (Dec 23, 2004)

Hey People,

Well I'm trying to find a good RC car for my kids and I need some advice. Which one of these cars is the best bang for my buck. 

If you could help me out with this I'd be most appreciative.

Cheers,

Bob S. aka late christmas shopperCLICK HERE


----------



## baih (Sep 26, 2001)

check your link,, i think the kids would want the bmx bike or the tv. lol


----------



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

I'd go for the microwave...then the kids could make their own meal  ha

Yeah check your link cause I don't see any RC cars on that page


----------



## bobsyouruncle (Dec 23, 2004)

lol arrgh!

Sorry about that. I guess I can't link to that page because it was search results page. If you simply put 'remote control' into the search box on that site you'll see the RC cars. click here 

Basically what I want to know is if any of these are any good. I only ask because as a kid I got some pretty terrible RC cars and I don't want to put my kids through the same dissappointment I felt.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Go with the Traxxas E Maxx. Best bang for your buck. 
Durable, fast, will go just about anywhere.
You did not say how old your kids were.....


----------



## baih (Sep 26, 2001)

most of those cars have no parts support. i would look at the associated rtr tc3 or tc4 (if its available) or losi xxxs rtr. they also make stadium trucks too.

monster trucks are fun.
i would make sure you have parts support for any car you buy. kids tend to be a little rough with rc cars.


----------



## kyoshojoe (Oct 14, 2004)

I'd suggest the E-Maxx also. Most fun factor. Plus it's one of the few electric RC cars that you can run around on your lawn. Downside: it takes twice as much battery to run.


----------

